# Lowe Sea Nymph V 1457 - Project Slow Ride



## SV (Jan 4, 2010)

Howdy TinBoat Fans,

I picked up my Lowe 1457 last February after buying a MFG 12' jon boat, trailer and 5hp Evinrude. The MFG was too small for my needs and uncomfortable with 6" high bench seats so I sold the boat and kept the motor and trailer. The Lowe was really underpowered with the Evinrude 5hp so I sold it and rebuilt a Wizard 9.8hp that I took in trade for an old riding mower. The Lowe was still underpowered so I sold the Wizard and used the money on my CJ build that is in full gear right now. 








I added the small deck to cover my trolling motor battery and charger (future) and for my fat, old Yellow Lab to lounge on while I fish on our private lake. It is made with 2X lumber and 3/8 plywood coated on both sides with fiberglass resin. Unfortunately it did not weather very well at all over the last year. I don' think this is due to being exposed to the sun but I could be wrong. I ran 8 gauge wiring to the rear through 3/4" pvc for the trolling motor and bilge pump, I installed a float switch and plumbed the outlet through the transom. My boat sits on the bank most of the year so the pump is required to get rid of the rain water.







Last year I added 24" to the trailer tongue, replaced the coupler, rewired it, re-positioned the existing rollers and added the light bar. 







Just some random thoughts and possible direction for what I am calling Project Slow Ride.

Almost all of my fishing for now will be on our private lake. I am in no rush to deck the boat since it is perfectly functional for my fishing at the moment. It is rated for 680 lbs of gear and people and a 15 hp motor. I am searching for a 15-25 hp motor and am leaning towards 18-20 hp but would have no problem hanging a 25-35 hp over the back. The transom is bent back about 1.5" most likely from the previous owner hanging a 15+ hp motor on it without reinforcing the transom. I plan to reinforce the transom even if I stick with a 15 hp motor, it needs it IMHO.

I tried bow mounting the trolling motor and the wind caused the boat to swap ends constantly and it was quite irritating. I have an Endura 50 TM and I generally run backwards and it works quite well. I think this may be less of an issue if I balance the weight with decking, motor and the location of the fuel tank and battery(s). I have at least 500 lbs of cast iron Olympic weights so it should be pretty easy to do some testing this spring. 

I have looked at every thread on Tinboats and I am leaning towards a deck that covers from the middle seat forward and another covering the rear seat to the transom. I would add a flat panel between the rear and middle seats. I did however, find a picture of a semi-v like mine where the owner removed the second seat, decked from the front seat to the bow, the back seat to transom and flat decked the middle with rod storage on both sides. I will say this, with a 680 lb max load I will need to replace the 2X framing with 1/8" aluminum and 1/2" thick plywood at the most. I think two pedestal seats mounted between the front and rear seats with the center bench removed would be perfect.

Trailer mods will include replacing the angle iron on the trailer with 2" square tube, replacing the rollers with bunks and adding side bunks. I will strip the frame, spray it with epoxy primer and paint it once the mod's are complete; for the time being, this setup works and gets the Lowe to the local public late about 30 miles away. Until I find a new outboard, I won't be towing it anywhere. 

All I need to do right now in preparation for the Spring LMB spawn is repair the Endura, add a screen below the front of the rear seat and deck the rear seat to the transom to keep trash away from the bilge pump and float switch, clean it up and look for anchor buddy or whatever that device is called.

I have too many projects running at the same time and my CJ is getting all my time and money at the moment. The CJ will be my daily driver and tow vehicle in less than a year...you can see my CJ here:

https://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f8/daves-83-cj7-build-891652/

Check back for updates and of course, comments are most welcome!

SV


----------



## SV (Jan 9, 2010)

I think you need to hang a 75 horse Johnson or Evinrude off the back and go fishing...why waste time decking an aluminum boat.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 9, 2010)

SV said:


> why waste time decking an aluminum boat.




Yeah cause thats not what this site is dedicated to :shock: :lol:


----------



## fishin-fool (Jan 15, 2010)

thats the same boat as mine ,where in texas are u ?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jan 16, 2010)

Neat little boat, how hard would it be to make a bank launch out of some UMHW coverred bunks? Simple ladder looking thing that would keep the hull off the ground and give you something to tie a tarp to when it's not in use? I know my labs love carpet, and the oldest one likes the sofa.

You could most likely run a strap around the bow to draw the transome back to flat when the time comes. I'm surprised you felt it was underpowerred. My merc 9.9 with Boyenson reed valves moved my 1448 modV pretty well and that boat was a pig loaded down with wet plywood.

Jamie


----------



## SV (Jan 20, 2010)

I am in Bryan fishing fool.

Ranchero, I may build a dock some day with an attached dry dock for the boat but for now I just pull it out of the water for the winter. And more importantly, anything I spend on a dock takes away from boat mod money! 

I fixed the trolling motor last night and put it back in the water, the Black Bass will start biting in a few weeks so I don't plan on doing any work on it until the spawn is over. I do need to screen the bilge pump asap, it is such a pain to get clean. 

I am searching for an outboard and found a few good leads on 1985+ 15-25 hp models. It would be great to get out on some local lakes this summer. I spend many years on Amistad with my grandpa in a Lonestar 14 footer and a Johnson 10hp and it was ok. When he retired to East Texas he replaced the 10hp with a 20hp and the old Lonestar would fly. The Wizard only pushed me along about 10 mph by GPS.


----------



## fishin-fool (Jan 25, 2010)

IVE FISHED SOMMERVILLE ALOT OF TIMES NICE LAKE.WHAT YR IS UR BOAT? MINE IS A 1999


----------



## SV (Jan 26, 2010)

I have not fished Somerville although I heard the White Bass are hitting good right now.

I prefer Gibbons Creek but need a motor now.


----------



## SV (Feb 25, 2010)

I found the picture of the boat I would like to use as a model for my mods. I am pretty sure the boat owner is a member here so I cropped the shot just in case. If this is your boat and you do not want me to post the photo PM and I will take it down. It has been a while since I saved it so I don't remember where I found it.






I like a number of things about it, low center of gravity, normal seat height, only two seats (perfect for my 14' Lowe), front compartment for the batteries, flat deck.

I would be concerned about floatation and my though was to build rod lockers down both sides adding foam to compensate for removing the seats.

I have not worked on the boat and have only been out on the lake a few times. Almost weekly rain has kept the little lake muddy and along with the cold seems to have delayed the LBM spawn. The last two February's I was cleaning up on the bass.


----------

